# 34 Signal Regiment Reserve



## xavier92 (10 Dec 2013)

Hey , sorry to be creating a whole new thread for this however I was unable to find the 34 Signal Regiment, it seems that they removed it. I was wondering at what time do you usually show up on Wednesday ? And what exactly do you do at your home unit on a weekly basis? I am in the reserve by the way.
Thanks!


----------



## RedcapCrusader (10 Dec 2013)

For myself, Wednesday's 1700-1830 is admin, 1830 is hard start for everyone "1830 Report or Go Home" - PT until 1915 and then we head into lectures, drill, weapon maintenance, vehicle maintenance, until roughly 2145 - debrief and last minute admin and out of the building by 2200.

Different units will vary of course.

 34 Signals Regiment


----------



## xavier92 (10 Dec 2013)

I had passed by the unit yesterday and they told me to wear combats, but didn't tell me to bring anything else. Should I bring a duffle bag with civilian pt clothes? I didn't receive any CF pt clothing. Is there anything else I should bring?

Thank you


----------



## RedcapCrusader (10 Dec 2013)

If they told you to show up in Combats, show up in combats. Wear a watch and bring pen and paper.


----------



## xavier92 (10 Dec 2013)

perfect thank you very much!


----------

